# New to the sport, from Texas.



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

and looking forward to learning from ya'll!
My two daughters and my son also enjoy the sport of archery, specially my 9 year old daughter

I just got a second hand bow, and I want to shoot a few arrows thru it to get the feel for the sport, before I make a big investment on new equipment.

I will probably ask stuff that has been asked before, and may even sound a little dumb, but hey, that's how folks learn, right?

I thank you for the great website!

Joe


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Welcome to AT and it isn't a sport...it is a lifestyle and an addiction! Haha 

Good luck and don't take stuff people say on here too seriously...a lot of people don't know what the hell they are talking about...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Joe.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you fellow archers!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site! People may get onto you if you don't use the search function first. So make sure you search for the answers before asking and you will be okay!


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

Welcome to the site. We are here to help. Like RingKing said, search function and then post up if you need more help or you couldnt find what you needed.


Mark


----------



## Txfingershooter (May 8, 2011)

Welcome Joe, you should go out to cinamon creek ranch (its a huge archery store and indoor range )Hope we get to see you and your family out shootn some Field archery around Texas.


----------



## DiamondGirl13 (Aug 1, 2011)

:welcomesign::set1_applaud: Nice to meet you!

I'm new to the sport, too!


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Txfingershooter said:


> Welcome Joe, you should go out to cinamon creek ranch (its a huge archery store and indoor range )Hope we get to see you and your family out shootn some Field archery around Texas.


is it near Dallas?
We have been going to the range @ Elm Fork Shooting Park complex, and still learning the basics.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

